# Please Help...



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Could it be that Jesus was the atonement of false hope that we may continue to be "just" society for as long as it takes so that God and Jesus has left us to go on to other "projects" and that we are nothing more than a failed experiment? I am having a frustrated time in communicating with the Lord, Jesus. I fear I may have said something unforgivable as a child. I am also having a frustrating time with some of what I think is B.S. in the Old Testament! Those damned jews!! I love you all!! CF?


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

ComeFrom? said:


> Could it be that Jesus was the atonement of false hope that we may continue to be "just" society for as long as it takes so that God and Jesus has left us to go on to other "projects" and that we are nothing more than a failed experiment?


Nah! If that was so, this would be about us. But, it is all about Him. He created us to love Him. He is not going to run out on His bride.



ComeFrom? said:


> I am having a frustrated time in communicating with the Lord, Jesus. I fear I may have said something unforgivable as a child. I am also having a frustrating time with some of what I think is B.S. in the Old Testament! Those damned jews!! I love you all!! CF?


I think all of goes through the same thing sometimes.......We just don't admit it.

Keep stepping out in Faith brother. This will pass!

I have been reading Leviticus....I am sure glad we don't have to do all that stuff anymore.LOL!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

CF hold on to your faith, believe and hold on to our Fathers word.

HEBREWS 10:23 KJV
23 Let us hold fast the profession of our faith without
wavering; (for he is faithful that promised

MARK 9:23 NKJ
23 Jesus said to him, "If you can believe, all things are
possible to him who believes.

PHILIPPIANS 4:4 NIV
4 Rejoice in the Lord always. I will say it again: Rejoice!
Praying for ya and with ya Bro
Jdub


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Thanks men. I think like this many times. This is the constant battle I face from being alone. Those echoes! I just read Leviticus yesterday. Can you imagine? And then Aarons sons messed up later. This all just blows me away. LOL! Praise Jesus. CF?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

*Cf*

I did tha ttoo. When I was about 12 I was in our church youth group and it was a church that practiced praying in tongues. I heard it all the time and wondered why I didn't. I began to believe something was wrong with me, maybe I wasn't good or holy enough. So, one night when it was us kids and the youth pastor, I faked it. I FAKED praying in tongues! So for 25 years I believed I had blasphemed the Holy Spirit and that I had commited the unforgivable sin. Guess who wanted me to believe that? Hang in there CF. God is who he says he is and he is going to finish what he started and we are all going to have eternal life, somewhere. I believe we all have unanswered questions, it's normal. But I've seen too much proof to doubt the truth.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Thanks;

I am expecting something in a vision or in the mailbox....I have an IQ of 136 and this is nothing short of confusing. I could easily get sarcastic and say "I need an exorcist." (SP?) I am also beginning to question the motives of this Baptist preacher. They want discipleship (SP?), but I can't do that!! I'm as dumb as the disciples themselves!! I'm going to feel bomb-basted again tomorrow morning! I will keep trying because I know God is as fantasic as we can ever imagine. He has to be! This planet just didn't happen by accident. Impossible. I'm just on guard for quacks. LOL! Love, CF?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

You can always find another Church or Preacher. Go someplace that YOU feel Welcome and comfortable. Attending a service should never feel like a chore. If your unhappy and not looking forward, your not fooling the two most important...Yourself and the Lord.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

I agree completely. Some people do not get that their "brand" of christianity does more harm than good with the very audience they are attempting to reach. If this pastor doesn't "speak" to you - go find one who will. Good luck John. You will find your way.



bill said:


> You can always find another Church or Preacher. Go someplace that YOU feel Welcome and comfortable. Attending a service should never feel like a chore. If your unhappy and not looking forward, your not fooling the two most important...Yourself and the Lord.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Hang in there. Not everyone is going to have an experience like Paul did on the road to Damascus. I've really been struggling with prayer these days. I guess my current approach is God owes me nothing. If something favorable comes from my prayers, I'll take. If it doesn't come I'll deal with it.

I can tell you this: God always promises you the following

Salvation

"For everyone who calls on the name of the Lord will be saved." Romans 10:13



Forgiveness of Sins

"If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just and will forgive us our sins and purify us from all unrighteousness." 1 John 10:9


Wisdom

"If any of you lacks wisdom, he should ask God who gives generously to all without finding fault, and it will be given to him." James 1:5

You said it yourself

"I will keep trying because I know God is as fantasic as we can ever imagine. He has to be! This planet just didn't happen by accident. Impossible. I'm just on guard for quacks. LOL! Love, CF?"

Slow and easy John, slow and easy.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

Well I can tell you from experience that you an gonna get a vision or something in the mailbox from GOD. I think sometimes we make things harder than what they should be as far as our relationship with GOD goes. You know that all we had to do was accept him with child like faith, and sometimes we as grownups just find that hard to do. I drove a couple right after I retired from the fire dept. that the wife was jewish and she could not understand how I could have any faith or look forward to anything when my health was failing an the docs could offer no logical explanation, my answer to her was that I did not have to worry that I had put my faith and trust in the LORD JESUS CHRIST as my personal savioran if I died I would be going to a far better place, a place with no more pain or suffering. I like you feel inadequate when compared to being a disciple, But by telling others what Christ has done for you, what He is doing for you daily, you are being a disiciple.Like one of the other post said if you don't feel like the preacher is feeding you where you are going to church visit somewheres else.


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

*Welcome*

CF, I am 50 and have been saved since 00'. You are invited to my church Sunday. It is on the corner of Fairmont and Allen Genoa. Not that far from Pearland. I have visited many a church since I began my walk. Almost all of them have been good. I currently live in Texas City and when I drive all the way to SoHou it gives me time to think, reflect and prepare my heart to receive. We who dont go to church tend to think in terms of ourselves,but many times there is a brother at that gathering who may be a little shaky and out support helps them. As far as the Jews, its like our children ... everyday we tell them how much we love them, but they still do what they think is right in thier own eyes. Sometimes we as parents have developed a kinship with other children not of our bloodline and even taken them into our family circle. let him who has ears to hear... Let me know what I can do to help.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

ComeFrom? said:


> ... I'm going to feel bomb-basted again tomorrow morning! I will keep trying because I know God is as fantasic as we can ever imagine. He has to be! This planet just didn't happen by accident. Impossible. I'm just on guard for quacks. LOL! Love, CF?


CF feel free to worship with me and Backlasher tomorrow morning at Fellowship of Pearland.

The service begins at 10 AM, so come a little before that if you can. There will be hot coffee (and sometimes muffins, etc., in the foyer).

We meet in an office building on CR90 just south of FM-518 (on your way toward Hwy 288). It's on the side street just across from the new CVS Pharmacy near 288. It's the main suite of the building, you'll find us.

I think our motto is something like "The church for everyday people." You might be surprised at how comfortable you'll feel worshipping there.

PS - I feel pretty sure that you didn't say something when you were a child that is "unforgiveable." But you can talk with Jesus about it; he'll listen, and he'll calm your fears. "God has not given us a spirit of fear, but of a sound mind." There is someone else who wants you to be afraid. He's called the Accuser of the Brethren.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Thanks to all who replied. The pastor is not a bad guy. I really like him. I'm in a fairly precarious situation. As most of you know, Doc Davis and I are good friends and his wife and boys love their "Uncle Bubby." Doc does not shove his belief down anybodies throat and yet lives as righteously as anybody I know. Doc, God Bless him, although he is a brilliant veterinarian, he is absolutely hell-fire-and-brimstone and knows the bible backwards and forwards. 

Because Doc has allowed me to stay in one of his houses when I'm between contract jobs, I feel a little obligated to attend his church. I also don't want either of his three young boys to ask their Dad, "Why does U.B. go to a different church?" or, "Why doesn't U.B. go to church anymore?" etc. But it's a great thing that I do go to their church. The boys are alot of fun. The "baby", (Cash) is four. He's a real little shaver. Yesterday the door was closed and he couldn't get in by himself. He started knocking real hard and said, "Uncle Bubby, it's the pizza man!! Let me in!!" LOL! I have this tremendous urge to pinch his biscuit butt all the time!! LOL!

I guess the only compaint I really have is not in the preacher but in the approach to the congregation in the sermon. Pastor Keith, if he's done it once, he's done it a hundred times will say, "Church, I know you have a problem,....etc., etc." Then he starts in like I'm thinking "here we go!" LOL! He used the story of the lepers standing outside the city gate. (re: Kings somewhere) saying, "If we stay here we'll starve to death! (in effect) "so we're gonna' have to get off our duff and leave and go somewhere, because if we stay, we'll surely die." etc. Meaning we must change. I didn't think I had a problem when I first walked in here! But now as I'm walking out, I don't know! LOL!

BTW, I didn't mean anything offensive to any jews out there. The stories in the O.T. are just awesome....a bit redundant, but awesome. CF?


----------



## bambinosan (Feb 9, 2005)

*Think on these things.*



ComeFrom? said:


> Could it be that Jesus was the atonement of false hope that we may continue to be "just" society for as long as it takes so that God and Jesus has left us to go on to other "projects" and that we are nothing more than a failed experiment? I am having a frustrated time in communicating with the Lord, Jesus. I fear I may have said something unforgivable as a child. I am also having a frustrating time with some of what I think is B.S. in the Old Testament! Those damned jews!! I love you all!! CF?




*1 Corinthians 4:6*
And *these* *things*, brethren, I have in a figure transferred to myself and to Apollos for your sakes; that ye might learn in us not to *think* of men above that which is written, that no one of you be puffed up for one against another.
1 Corinthians 4:5-7 (in Context) 1 Corinthians 4 (Whole Chapter) 

*Philippians 4:8*
Finally, brethren, whatsoever *things* are true, whatsoever *things* are honest, whatsoever *things* are just, whatsoever *things* are pure, whatsoever *things* are lovely, whatsoever *things* are of good report; if there be any virtue, and if there be any praise, *think* on *these* *things*.
Philippians 4:7-9 (in Context) Philippians 4 (Whole Chapter) 
God be with you all. Be of good cheer.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

CF I had to come check on ya. as I sat in sun school this morn an listened to our teach, we are studying on the book of JOB. I thought about you ,I pray that you had a better day today an remember this that nothing that you done as a child is unforgiveable. The only thing or sin that is unforgiveable is to renounce Jesus Christ, an say that he does not exist, which i don't think that you have, i believe by the way you talk that you have probably accepted Christ as your savior, an remember that all things are possible thru him. I will continue to keep you in my prayers , understand your obligations family wise, while I am not well versed in scripture an sometimes it takes a while for me to think of what I need to say due to heat stroke, i would be glad to talk to you if you ever just need an ear to bend. Jim C.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Thank you all. Thank you very much Jim C. I have never or will I ever denounce Jesus as my Savior. There has only been one God, the father of Abraham and no other. It's been that way since my childhood. May God Bless you all. CF?


----------



## EricF (Feb 14, 2006)

I have talked to many people over the years that have questioned their faith because of many reasons. Some have questioned and even lost faith because of motives of pastors and church leaders. In a nutshell, if you put your faith in a pastor or S/S teacher or worship leader, you will be let down at some point. They(We) are men and women just like you.... they struggle with sin and lose battles just like you and I do. This area is chock full of good Bible believing Churches that you can go to. Find one that fits your style and needs, just so long as they preach the Bible. Man will let you down, He never will. 

Also, prayer isn't just a time for you to speak to, at, God..... Do this, read John 14, then be quiet and listen. 

Hope this helps you bud. 
Eric


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

EricF said:


> I have talked to many people over the years that have questioned their faith because of many reasons. Some have questioned and even lost faith because of motives of pastors and church leaders. In a nutshell, if you put your faith in a pastor or S/S teacher or worship leader, you will be let down at some point. They(We) are men and women just like you.... they struggle with sin and lose battles just like you and I do. This area is chock full of good Bible believing Churches that you can go to. Find one that fits your style and needs, just so long as they preach the Bible. Man will let you down, He never will.
> 
> Also, prayer isn't just a time for you to speak to, at, God..... Do this, read John 14, then be quiet and listen.
> 
> ...


I agree with Eric 100%!

Most people, and some pastors really don't understand when you have deep problems. They can't if they have not been through the same kind of struggles. I have gone through a lot with pastors hurting me in the past. I have even had one say an off comment in the pulpit once that was indirectly related to me and my wife with some problems we were going through at the time. We had discussed this with him the previous week.

I went 2 or 3 years where I did not go to church because I thought it was corrupt, but I did not lose my faith in the Lord. However, one day God spoke to my heart and told me to Love His people like He does. He also showed me how I was not any better than anyone else in the church and that I do not have everything all wrapped up.

I agree with what everyone else wrote. If you are made to feel in bondage, leave and go visit other Churches. Bondage is of guilt is not what Jesus is about. I believe in Hell, Fire, and Brimstone, but I also believe in the Grace, Love, and Mercy that Jesus has for us. I have seen a lot of people fall away because they were so entrinched in hell fire and brimbstone doctrines. It is because of the love of Jesus that leads us to repentance. The meaning of the word Gospel is "good news".

In addition, I have also learned that having continual fellowship with other Christians is as important as going to church and listening to sermon on Sunday Morning. I am almost willing to say this is the "assembly of the saints" the Lord is speaking of.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

and know you are never alone


go back and read the pm I sent you on the first day, I know it's long but might have a new look the second time around.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

My prayer is always asking that the "Holy Spirit" have me where He wants me to worship. 
Just ask the Lord to reveal HIS will in all the things in your life. Some times HE says stay, sometimes HE says go. I just ask HIM and HE lets me know. I have come to learn that HE has us places for a reason that we won't know til later on "THE WHY"
I really appreciate you CF and all of your wonderful post's. You have been very inspiring.
Bless you today and always. LAura


Dear Lord, thank you for this day. We praise YOUR name on high. We ask that YOU, show each and everyone of YOUR children here, where YOU want us, and have us to do YOUR will. May we each be an example of YOU today, and we pray that many lost souls will come to know YOU Heavenly Father. We thank YOU for always guiding us into the right direction. And may we learn to sit still and wait upon YOU Lord. In Jesus Name, AMEN

Speak the word LOrd, my ears long to hear YOU.
Speak the word Lord, my heartaches to know
Speak the word Lord , I'll do what you want me to do
Speak the word Lord, and YOUR servant will go...... I'll GO


This little song came to my heart to share. Im singing it now.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

ONE MORE THING, I myself was having a struggle with a person behind the pulpit. The Lord let me know qwik, to keep my eye on JESUS, not on the pastor. He is human. AND this worked out for me. Just wanted to share.


----------

